# Windows server 2003 installed after Windows vista



## harrydickens (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi. I had Windows Vista in my system, where I created a new partition, and installed Windows Server 2003 edition. However I am not getting any bootloader and I can only login to Windows Server 2003. Fortunately the data in my Windows Vista drive is still intact. How can I just install a bootloader so that I can use both my OSes?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Boot to the vista disk and watch the setup screen for a
repair options link.
Click it and run startup repair.
May be nesessary to run it more than once.
When you get vista to boot,download easybcd and run it under vista.
Use it to add 2003 to the boot menu.
http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1


----------



## harrydickens (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks.. I would do that, but I don't have the my copy of Vista with me right now. Can I change the boot.ini file and make it work? I actually tried that but it didn't work.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

The way I suggested is the easiest I know.
I havent seen anyone booting vista from an XP boot.ini.
Might give this a try for startup repair.
Starup repair disk.


----------

